# Amelia vuota il sacco: "Seedorf-Bonera: ecco la verità sul Milan..."



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2015)

*Amelia vuota il sacco: "Seedorf-Bonera: ecco la verità sul Milan..."*

Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2015)

up


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.[/B] Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero…*


*

Una delle pagine più nere delle storia del Milan.
E questa manciata di vergognosi giocatori, oltretutti scarsi come la morte, ancora oggi, continua a dettare legge.*


----------



## hiei87 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Ovviamente conosciamo solo la sua versione dei fatti, ma non mi interessa. Grande Amelia. Massimo rispetto.
Ciò che ha detto, sia su Seedorf, sia su parte dello spogliatoio, non mi stupisce affatto, ma è stato l'unico a dire certe cose.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Cé, ma quel cesso si permetteva anche di dire "non ho voglia"?
Comunque, Amelia da giocatore l'ho infamato molto, ma ha il mio massimo rispetto. L'uomo non si discute!


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Voglio immediatamente Amelia nella hall of fame del Milan. Lo esigo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Ottobre 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una delle pagine più nere delle storia del Milan.
> E questa manciata di vergognosi giocatori, oltretutti scarsi come la morte, ancora oggi, continua a dettare legge.



Purtroppo non abbiamo prove dirette, ma prima o poi qualcuno canterà e la verità verrà pubblicamente a galla. Tanto sappiamo tutti chi sono questi 2-3 soggetti.


----------



## Eziomare (26 Ottobre 2015)

un po' troppo retorico ma conferma l'ottima impressione umana che avevo di lui


----------



## sballotello (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



ce ne fossero di piu di giocatori e uomini come te nel Milan , non ci troveremmo in questa situazione


----------



## sballotello (26 Ottobre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Cé, ma quel cesso si permetteva anche di dire "non ho voglia"?
> Comunque, Amelia da giocatore l'ho infamato molto, ma ha il mio massimo rispetto. L'uomo non si discute!



facile...montolivo, abate. bonera..


----------



## Snake (26 Ottobre 2015)

Amelia grandissimo eroe, sarebbe da riprendere e dargli la fascia di capitano (facendolo stare in panchina )


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Amelia grande persone e uomo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Amelia, lì la violenza ci sta tutta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Ottobre 2015)

Grande Amelia. Gia solo per il fatto che ha messo le mani addosso a Bonera ha tutta la mia stima


----------



## Gas (26 Ottobre 2015)

La ricorstruzione dei fatti e della situazione Seedorf collilma con quella che era la mia opinione delle cose. Seedorf veniva infamato ma per me era un grande.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mi turba leggere alcune cose, soprattutto quella in cui lui e Kakà chiesero spiegazioni allo spogliatoio e quei codardi dissero che non era vero.
Kakà sarà stato anche bollito come giocatore, ma come presenza nello spogliatoio era importantissimo.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Uno non dice 'ste cose sapendo che verrà smentito perchè non sono vere. 
Per me dice la verità.
E per me ElSha è stato ceduto anche perchè era schierato con Amelia.
Hanno fatto piazza pulita dei reprobi...


----------



## Aron (26 Ottobre 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Mi turba leggere alcune cose, soprattutto quella in cui lui e Kakà chiesero spiegazioni allo spogliatoio e quei codardi dissero che non era vero.
> Kakà sarà stato anche bollito come giocatore, ma come presenza nello spogliatoio era importantissimo.



E diciamolo: se il dopo-Kaka doveva essere Honda, Suso, Cerci e così via, tanto valeva tenersi Kaka.

Kaka comunque era scappato via perchè il club che conosceva lui non esisteva più, proprio a livello gestionale.


----------



## mistergao (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Sarebbe bene sentire più di una campana, però tante delle cose che dice sono, se non sicuramente vere, almeno verosimili.
E comunque continuo a pensare che Seedorf, più che essere stato fatto fuori dallo spogliatoio, si è auto-fatto fuori, dicendo cose vere nella maniera sbagliata e comportandosi un po' come un elefante in cristalleria.



Aron ha scritto:


> E diciamolo: se il dopo-Kaka doveva essere Honda, Suso, Cerci e così via, tanto valeva tenersi Kaka.
> 
> Kaka comunque era scappato via perchè il club che conosceva lui non esisteva più, proprio a livello gestionale.



Un giorno aprirò un thread alla memoria del Kakà 2013/2014, che è una delle cose più commuoventi viste da me in quasi 30 anni di calcio.


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Marco.


----------



## Jino (26 Ottobre 2015)

Attendiamo pazienti finisca il contratto di Seedorf. Qualcosa dovrà pure dire, dovrà pur ripulire la sua immagine, cosa che oggi non può fare perchè prende mensilmente il bonifico da AC Milan. Il marcio, anche se non tutto, deve venire a galla.


----------



## Lo Gnu (26 Ottobre 2015)

Mio eroe  . Auguro tutto il male possibile (calcisticamente parlando) a Bonera.

La vicenda Seedorf è una pagina nera della nostra storia.


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



stima per amelia. 

purtroppo la cricca che tiene in mano tutta milanello s'è ristretta ma è ancora ben radicata, vero abate e montolivo ?


----------



## 666psycho (26 Ottobre 2015)

"non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più"


leggenda! grande rispetto!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Lo sapevamo tutti e adesso abbiamo la conferma, il complotto ai danni di Seedorf c'è stato, per quanto possano negare, ed è stato fatto da vermi schifosi che hanno anche indossato la fascia da capitano. Cita Bonera per la vicenda degli autografi ma non stento a credere che lui fosse uno dei capibanda del complotto, gli altri sicuramente Montolivo e Abate, non a caso hanno indossato tutti la fascia di capitano. Siamo nelle mani di luridi vermi nella rosa e nelle mani di schifosi dittatori in dirigenza. Non c'è via di uscita.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non solo abbiamo perso una persona di rispetto come Amelia ...ma soprattutto Seedorf!!! L unico allenatore che aveva gli attributi al Milan negli ultimi anni!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Ottobre 2015)

E' una cosa ormai nota.

Montolivo povero omuncolo senza attributi, Abate e De Sciglio idem. Ma alla fine si è visto chi aveva ragione: Seedorf che voleva silurarli in quanto non da Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Roba che fa accapponare la pelle.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Ottobre 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' una cosa ormai nota.
> 
> Montolivo povero omuncolo senza attributi, Abate e De Sciglio idem. Ma alla fine si è visto chi aveva ragione: Seedorf che voleva silurarli in quanto non da Milan



De Sciglio non credo c'entri molto con questa storia, anzi io sapevo che non è ben visto dallo spogliatoio


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Ottobre 2015)

Bravo Amelia


----------



## TheZio (26 Ottobre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intervistato dal quotidiano Libero, Marco Amelia rilascia delle dichiarazioni interessanti riguardanti il suo passato al Milan. E non le manda certo a dire. Ecco le sue parole: _"Arrivai al Milan nel 2010, e restai fino al 2014. Mi chiamò Galliani. Le cose per me non andarono bene fin dall’inizio, per giocare infatti dovevo sperare nell’infortunio di Christian (Abbiati), per un periodo fui anche titolare ma poi Allegri mi escluse senza motivo. Con lui purtroppo non c’è dialogo, così manifestai la volontà di essere ceduto ma Galliani mi chiese di restare. A gennaio 2014 decisi di andar via ma ricevo una telefonata. *Era Seedorf. Mi disse: “Sono il nuovo mister del Milan,resta”. Ovviamente con ci pensai due volte, Clarence per me è un maestro, uno dei più grandi di sempre. Quando io e Kakà leggemmo che alcuni giocatori andarono da Berlusconi per chiederne l'esonero, chiedemmo spiegazioni nello spogliatoio. Gli interessati però ci risposero “non è vero” e la cosa finì lì. Fosse stato vero sarebbe una schifezza, io che con Allegri non avevo rapporti non mi sono mai sognato di ostacolarlo. L'esonero di Clarence è stato un errore grave.* Con Seedorf il Milan aveva regole e disciplina. Lo hanno fatto passare per “grottesco”, come il mister che voleva allenarsi al pomeriggio per dormire al mattino, ma la verità era un’altra: *voleva togliere certe “comodità” alla rosa. Infatti se ti alleni al mattino poi hai tutto il giorno libero… La rissa con Bonera? Ecco la verità. Dopo una giornata a “Casa Milan” io e ElShaarawy ci fermammo a firmare autografi con i tifosi. Gli altri salirono sul pullman. Un dirigente mi chiese di convincere la squadra a scendere. Qualcuno mi rispose “non ho voglia”.* Poi lo stesso dirigente “invitò” tutti a darsi una mossa. Tornati sul pullman sentii delle battute che non mi piacquero,* così tra me e Daniele volarono parole grosse, non ci ho visto più e l'ho colpito. I compagni mi bloccarono, altrimenti ne avrei colpiti molti di più. C’erano 400 tifosi che per farsi una foto con noi hanno preso il permesso dal lavoro, ci vuole rispetto…"*._



Ha confermato quello che molti tifosi milanisti pensano..
Niente.. Tocca attendere una vera svolta altrimenti non andremo mai da nessuna parte...


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Non avevo dubbi su di lui come uomo


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Ottobre 2015)

Che m.....e


----------



## 13-33 (26 Ottobre 2015)

Lo sappiamo tutti que il gruppo Monolivo Bonera Abate Abbiati con la collaborazione di Galliani e la stampa amica hanno fatto la guerra a Clarence !!! 
Massimo rispetto per Seedorf uomo vero purtroppo che al Milan no abiiamo piu e bravo Amelia per dire la verita. Grande Kaka !!!


----------



## Serginho (27 Ottobre 2015)

La macabra situazione in cui versiamo e' figlia anche di questa ignobile vicenda e dell'esonero di Seedorf, quelli che pagano maggiormente pero' siamo noi poveri tifosi. Un sentito grazie ad Amelia per le parole e per quel pugno dato a quel vergognoso verme raccomandato, in quel pugno sono sicuro ci sara' stato lo spirito di milioni di milanisti


----------



## addox (27 Ottobre 2015)

Amelia riporta in maniera simile vicende su cui si è ampiamente dibattuto sul forum e ripeto, in maniera molto simile, facendo pensare che siano realistiche. Il colpo mortale per questa ex società di calcio a mio avviso però è stato l'allontanamento di Seedorf, che con tutte le sue particolarità, era un allenatore che pensava in grande, pensava da Milan, con la stessa mentalità che l'aveva contraddistinto da calciatore. Il suo _"3/4 della rosa va cambiato"_ detto nel 2013 non soltanto era profetico ma se ascoltato ci avrebbe permesso una ripartenza con qualche anno di anticipo, rispetto a quando avverrà, se mai averrà. Questo a dimostrare che anche se non l'unico responsabile dell'attuale situazione societaria, i danno fatti da fester sono incalcolabili.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (28 Ottobre 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> facile...montolivo, abate. bonera..



Io mi stupisco di come 400 tifosi possano chiedere l' autografo a tre
falsi-invalidi di questo livello, comunque ci metto la mano sul fuoco
sulle dichiarazioni di Amelia non a caso lo hanno mandato via subito
mentre la monnezza invece e rimasta a rubare lo stipendio tranquillamente
tra 1000/1500 infortuni al mese.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Ottobre 2015)

Maledetto Galliani, e lui il colpevole.


----------

